# Gallery Addition: Volkswagen Group at the 24 Hours of Nurburgring



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Forget what you know about stereotypes. Germanic order seems to be lost on the 24 Hours of Nurburgring. This iconic racecourse aptly named ‘Green Hell’ features 14+ miles of winding undulating graffiti-marked pavement and turns known crassly as the ‘Toilet Bowl’. The 24-hour race that happens here each year features 20-some classes with a field of about 200 racecars encompassing a little bit of everything. One need only look at the burgeoning field of factory and privateer Volkswagen Group automobiles to witness the eclecticism of the mix – from privateer Golfs to the brawny R8 LMS in full FIA GT3 spec and the CNG-powered factory Volkswagen Sciroccos. It seems like chaos. Then again, maybe this race couldn’t be anywhere other than Germany. Only the most orderly could pull it off – organizing the chaos as it were. 

We've gathered a mix of photos from various car manufacturers and Fourtitude contributor John Stahmann. Enjoy.

* 24 Hours of Nurburgring Photo Gallery *


----------

